# Implementar un bloque sumador BCD



## KLeiNe (Mar 12, 2008)

Hola  vereis tengo que implementar un módulo sumador de dígitos decimales codificados en BCD. Tengo dos entradas de 4 bits cada una, y una entrada de acarreo y una salida de 4 bits y el acarreo de salida. Las entradas son numeros decimales ( de 0 a 9) y se codifican a BCD natural y la salida tiene q ser el digito decima BCD resultado de la suma de las dos entradas. Y la verdad estoy un poco perdida porque tengo que hacerlos con displays y me lia un poco. Tampoco el profesor me explica mucho, sólo dice eso tienes que averiguarlo tú. Y bueno aquí estoy, si me podeis aconsejar cómo empezar. Porque también cuenta utilizar lo s menos materiales posibles y en plan barato. Y si me pudiérais hechar una mano. Muchas gracias


----------



## camilo*andres*luna (Mar 15, 2008)

puedes hacerlo con un lm7483 el cual es un sumador de palabras de 4 bits el te genera el carri de salida, como tu mayor numero va ser el 18, tienes que separar tu codigo en unidades y decenas para visualizar la respuesta en dos display. el codigo decimal lo ingresas en un conversor binario a bcd; 7443 0 7447 dependiendo si trabajas anodo o catodo comun.

si tienes que hacerlo con compuertas or me avisas para ayudarte con el diseño


----------



## KLeiNe (Mar 17, 2008)

La verdad que no me espeficica nada. De hecho para mejorar la práctica te dice que puedes poner los dos display al principio en lugar de leds, que vaya deberian haberlo puesto como requisito, ya que asi se vería lo que estás sumando. He buscado el sumador que me dices el lm7483 y dice que es un amplificador operacional, o es que no he buscado bien. Estoy intentando hacerlo (soy muy torpe, pero es que en el enunciado de la práctica no te dice ni que puedes usar, ni lo que no, y realmente el profesor pasa de todo). Me parece que por aqui es un poco engorroso si quieres te doy mi email, que estoy siendo muy pesada por aqui . Muchas gracias, es que con profesores así no hay quien se entere y luego si no has hecho un diseño bueno bonito y barato te dicen de todo. Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 17, 2008)

hola
Visita este post, aqui encontraras fácilmente el integrado que necesitas.
Si no quieres leer todo el listado puedes utilizar las teclas "Ctrl+f" y introduces las palabra "sumador" y después "segmentos"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/familia-circuitos-integrados-ttl-13119/


----------



## bombitan (Oct 22, 2008)

una pregunta.
existe un integrado que sume numeros bcd?
que al ingresar dos numeros bcd, el resultado sea bcd, por ejemplo, si ingreso 77+5
debe salir en un display el 8 y en otro el 2. pero al hacer esta suma en binario da el 1010010 osea q en los display's sale el 62... como corrijo eso
muchas gracias


----------



## gloris (May 13, 2010)

hola necesito el diseño de un sumador y un medio sumador de 4 bits y que se pueda visualizar en display, estoy muy perdida por que el profesor no me explico nada me podrias ayudar. por favor


----------



## MrCarlos (May 13, 2010)

Hola gloris

No entiendo bien tu planteamiento:
Necesitas el diseño de un sumador de 4 Bit’s y un medio sumador de 4 Bit’s, separados ? Ó,
Necesitas que entre los dos tengan 4 Bit’s?

Por otra parte: con 4 Bit’s  solo puedes tener 2 sumandos de 2 Bit’s cada uno.
Has trabajado con los IC’s 7483 y 7447 ?

Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta y ve si te sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## uceta (Jul 25, 2010)

hey kien me puede ayudar necesito un sumador bcd k opere en un rango de 999 mas 999 serian 4 dispaly a la salidaaa


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola uceta

Entra al siguiente enlace y encontrarás un sumador que pudiera servirte.

Mensaje #34https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/sumador-restador-bcd-dos-displays-14390/index2.html 
Ten en cuenta que también andas por acá.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...5-7447-2-displays-7-segment-25147/index2.html 
probablemente te cancelen tus mensajes

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## uceta (Jul 26, 2010)

ok graciassssss


----------



## Gabetelecom (Ene 25, 2013)

MrCarlos Me confundes con lo que dices ese integrado 74ls83 su salida haría la suma de dos números de 4bit's por lo tanto seria, 15+15=30 mas dos acarreos serian 32, si eliminamos el acarreo ya que tiene esa función simplemente se podría, sumar los 30 que son dos numeros completos de 4 bit's para la implementacion del circuito creo que podria realizar otros dos arreglos mas, para El numero pueda llegar hasta 30.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola Gabetelecom

Efectivamente el IC 74LS83 solo puede sumar 2 números de 4 BIT’s C/U. Más 1 acarreo.
1111 + 1111 = 11110, Sin sumar el acarreo de entrada (CI).
1111 + 1111 = 11111,   Sumando el acareo de entrada (CI).

De donde sacas dos acarreos ?? Como lo mencionas en tu mensaje.
O te refieres al circuito que se ve en la imagen adjunta de mi mensaje #7 ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

